# Lancome_Miracle nước hoa dành cho phái đẹp



## bannuochoa (8/7/19)

Nữ tính, trẻ trung,tinh nghịch, ngọt ngào nhưng không kém phần quyến rủ làm say đắm biết bao cô gái khi lỡ một lần xa chân vào...
Chỉ với 180k là bạn đã sở hữu được một mùi hương ngọt ngào như mình mong ước....
SDT:0909381228

*



*


----------

